# RecipeDB - Bullshit Stout



## Tony (10/2/08)

Bullshit Stout  Ale - Irish Dry Stout  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes 1.045, 42 IBU, 56 EBCI have actually changed this recipe a bit from what i brewed by reducing the Roast barley a bit and upping the choc a tad . It was very srong flavoured........ not thats a bad thng but i wanteds a more guiness like smoothness and the chocolate makes a smooth extra to the beer, a touch of crystal helps ballance the roast with a bit of sweetness.Very nice stout, malty but dry.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      8 kg Weyermann Vienna    0.9 kg TF Flaked Barley    0.4 kg TF Roasted Barley    0.4 kg JWM Crystal 140    0.3 kg TF Chocolate Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      60 g Challenger (Pellet, 7.5AA%, 60mins)    40 g Target (Pellet, 11.0AA%, 60mins)         52L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.045 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.014 (calc)   Bitterness 45.3 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.01%   Colour 55 EBC   Batch Size 52L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## dmac80 (26/2/10)

Hi Tony,
I was going to attempt a partial version of this recipe and was keen to know what yeast you used for it?
Cheers


----------



## Tony (26/2/10)

just looked back through promash and i brewed this in July 2006.

The records state WLP001 but these days i would use a nice dry english ale yeast. 

here is a pic of that very beer!


----------



## dmac80 (26/2/10)

Looks like stouty goodness to me Tony..


----------



## Tony (26/2/10)

It was!

It was very full flavoured from memory.... very roasty and quite bitter. But thats what a stout should be.

get some of that 1882 getting about. Its a one off yeast from wyeast and the Nut Brown ale i have in the fermenter with it is tasting great. Malty, dry and a nice fruitiness the help things along.

Otherwise, 1272, 1275, 1318, 1098, 1084.... all will work a reat in this beer.

cheers


----------



## NickB (26/2/10)

One word,


:icon_drool2: 




Looks Fan-*******-Tastic mate.

Really looking forward to brewing a couple of big, bold, roasty stouts to age for the dark depths of winter 

Cheers!


----------



## Tony (4/3/10)

yeah big stouts are nice... but this was only about 4%. You could enjoy several of them and crap black for a week 

Might put another stout on tap soon. Love em!

cheers


----------

